# shaw savill



## clancy (Oct 3, 2006)

trying to locate billy murdoch from fort william and kenny lewis[twinkle] from dudley sailed on the suevic, medic, icenic. port albany in the 60s


----------



## graham durrant (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi clancy,
Where you on the Douro in 1970.? 
I was a deck boy on her Graham Durrant (scoll) we did the B.A Run


----------

